# question



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So i turned the incubator ans the rotator on and 4 eggs are in....the question is how do i know how hot it is? And its pretty warm in the bator so? Also maybe hatching a few more eggs


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Really? Great new invention called a thermometer. Lol. You should try it. Amazing how well they work. <<eye roll>>

But seriously, there are reptile thermometers that are digital that will give you temp and humidity.

Good luck!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You should have ran your incubator 24 hours BEFORE putting eggs in. You need a thermometer and hygrometer so you know its at 99.5 degress and the correct humidity. Otherwise you are wasting 21 days of electricity for nothing. The whole turning it on for 24 hours is to get it warmed up and adjusted to the proper temp. Incubators do not just set themselves to 99.5 degrees. 
Good luck!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Really? Great new invention called a thermometer. Lol. You should try it. Amazing how well they work. <<eye roll>>
> 
> But seriously, there are reptile thermometers that are digital that will give you temp and humidity.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes i know thermometer but i cant find one and home alone so?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> You should have ran your incubator 24 hours BEFORE putting eggs in. You need a thermometer and hygrometer so you know its at 99.5 degress and the correct humidity. Otherwise you are wasting 21 days of electricity for nothing. The whole turning it on for 24 hours is to get it warmed up and adjusted to the proper temp. Incubators do not just set themselves to 99.5 degrees.
> Good luck!


Plus its kinda just a run with the bator not even sure if eggs are fertile


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Yes i know thermometer but i cant find one and home alone so?


Also ill post a pic of the incubator so you can help


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This is the one I use but it's not in an incubator. I use it in rooms. I know they work in reptile aquariums. 

I was just kidding with you. Just joking around. No meanness or offense intended. Hope your feeling better and back on your feet really soon. 

Oh and can you purchase on the Internet? Could ship right to your home, no?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> This is the one I use but it's not in an incubator. I use it in rooms. I know they work in reptile aquariums.
> 
> I was just kidding with you. Just joking around. No meanness or offense intended. Hope your feeling better and back on your feet really soon.
> 
> Oh and can you purchase on the Internet? Could ship right to your home, no?


I figured lol


----------

